# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Koja je razlika poroda poroda sa i bez dripa?

## Amely

Drage žene,

kako ću uskoro ponovno roditi zanimaju me iskrena iskustva mama koje su iskusile porod sa i bez dripa? Naime, moj je prvi porod bio s dripom i jedva sam preživjela tako jake bolove, no kako čitam o prirodnim porodima čini mi se da prirodni puno manje bole i da su podnošljiviji iako možda dugo traju. Ja sam bila u uvjerenju da je svaki porod tako grozno bolan kao pod dripom i da nema razlika. Željela bih čuti vaša iskustva tako da znam da li ću bezglavo vikati da mi ni slučajno ne daju drip ili da ipak pustim da ubrzaju stvar? S obzirom na prvi porod koji mi je bio grozan voljela bih više iskusiti ovaj drugi ako mi to omogućuje porođaj bez dripa. Stoga mi opišite do u detalje stvarnu razliku.  :Smile:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ja sam imala samo jedan porod, bez dripa, pa ti ne mogu usporediti. Ali, možda ti ovo pomogne. Imala sam trudove oko 14 sati (od prvog truda do izgona), i osim zadnjih sat vremena (kad sam krenula u rodilište) meni je sva ta bol od trudova bila prilično podnošljiva. Bolilo me jako u autu (vožnja od pol sata, cca 45-60 min prije izgona) i u zadnjih 10-15 min me jako bolilo tih nekoliko trudova, pritisaka pred izgon.

Ali definitivno mi je bila užasna bol kad sam doma, recimo 5 sati prije izgona pokušala leći i odmoriti. Nema tog položaja ležećkog u kojem sam ja mogla biti, a da me ne boli prestrašno. Pa sam si ja nekako umislila da je u trudovima najgore ležati  :Smile: . Ja sam skoro cijelih tih 14 sati provela hodajući, stojeći (peglajući  :Cool: ), klečeći, čučeći jako puno, hopsala na lopti, sve samo ležanje nije dolazilo u obzir. Mislim da mi je zato i u autu bilo teško jer sam se jedva uspjela namjestiti u neki položaj koji nije ležeći (a možda i zato što je to bilo pred sam finiš).

Ne znam je li to "pravilo" ili moje iskustvo, ali na osnovu ovog prvog, da drugi put dođem u rodilište puno prije izgona najprije bih se probala izboriti s njima da me puste da hodam, a ne da ležim prikopčana.

----------


## Tiziana

Ja sam imala jedan inducirani pod gelom dripom i svacime, na kraju su mi i glukozu dali na infuziju ne bih li se vratila medju zive. Drugi porod u vodi, sve prirodno, bez dripa i sam izgon u vodi. Doktora nisam ni vidjela osim na prijemu u hitnoj
Razlika oooooogromna. Neusporedivo. Ko sprovod i vjencanje eto.
Nakon prvog rekla nikad vise, nakon drugog rekla moze jos par komada

----------


## BusyBee

Porod s dripom je meni bio strahovito naporan i vrlo bolan. Trudovi su se lijepili jedan na drugi, bez ikakvog napretka (jer uz drip se podrazumijeva da uglavnom lezis, ne mijenjas polozaje, ne kreces se) i na kraju sam u potpunosti izgubila i te nefunkcionalne trudove i rodila silom, bez ijednog nagona za tiskanjem, nalijeganjem na trbuh, uz masivnu ozljedu (jako sam popucala) i epiziotomiju.
Drugi put trudovi vecinom odradjeni kod kuce. Trudovi su bolni, ali imaju svoj tijek, vrhunac i smiraj, pauzu izmedju. Mogla sam hodati, mijenjati polozaj, tusirati se, ... dijete je rodjeno u potpunosti nenasilno (15 min od dolaska u rodiliste), refleksom izbacivanja fetusa, bez tiskanja.. to je nesto najmocnije, najsnaznije sto sam u zivotu dozivjela... energija kojom je to dijete, bez ikakvog mog napora (osim sto se iz mene prolomio krik, ali ne bolni, jednostavno sam morala otpustiti dio energije), doslo na ovaj svijet, to je nesto fantasticno.  :Smile:

----------


## mamitzi

prvi put skoro sat vremena dripa- kao da me netko reže motornom pilom. sami užas.
drugi put bez dripa, bolilo me samo kad je ela izlazila, skroz podnošljivo.

----------


## Roko_mama

Prvi put bez dripa, savršeno, sve ih iznenadila rodila 5 minuta nakon što su me stavili u boks, a pola sata nakon dolask u bolnicu, drugi put  ležala zadnja 2 tjedna u bolnici zbog visokog tlaka, probali inducirat na svakakve načine,  ricinus, gel, prestrašno. U 21,00 mi puknuo vodenjak u 22,30 me stavili na drip jer nisam imala svojih trudova, rodila u 00,55 imala sam osjećaj da ću se raspast, katastrofa. Točno kak su neke cure rekle ko da se kamion zabija u tebe, nema početka, kraja, fakat katastrofa. 
Nakon prvog poroda sam se čudila curama koje su drugi dan poslije poroda tražile tablete protiv bolova i govorile da imaju kontrakcije ko trudove, i mislila sam si kak su tak osjetljive. Ja sam još cijeli drugi dan nakon poroda osjećala i to dosta jake kontrakcije. Oni kažu da je to stezanje maternice, ali nakon dripa je to barem meni bilo  puno jače nego nakon prirodnog poroda.

----------


## mg1975

Moje iskustvo sa dripom je jedno od rijetkih pozitivnih na koje sam naišala. Inače imam niski tlak, u trudnoći mi je najviši bio 90/60. Kad sam dobila drip tlak mi je još više pao pa sam do glavnog dijela poroda uglavnom prespavala. Dobila sam drip na stalku sa kotačićima pa su mi rekli da mogu ustati i šetati, ali me je niski tlak rušio.Trudovi sa dripom bili više nego podnošljivi.

Za prirodni ne znam, ali se nadam da će biti takav ako dođe do slijedećeg.

----------


## Kaae

Ja sam dobila dva sata dripa jer nikako nisam uspijevala doci s 9 na 10 cm, niti uhvatiti ritam prirodnih trudova potreban za izgon (cak nije bilo niti neopravdano - dobila sam sinteticki oksitocin nakon punih 64 sati trudova, a u tom trentku sam i ja vec padala s nogu). Od trenutka kad smo primijetili da je medicinska sestra (koja je opcenito pokusavala forsirati stvari koje ni ja, niti moj doktor, nismo htjeli ni trazili) nafrljila drip na trojku, umjesto jedinicu, sve je bilo skroz ok i podnosljivo jer mi je ta mala doza taman bila potrebna da prodjem kroz tranziciju i napokon rodim. Na trojci mi je bilo odvratno, lijepio mi se trud na trud, nisam imala sto i kad prodisavati. Ne bih rekla da me nesto bas strasno i prestrasno boljelo, ali sto se toga tice sam blago poremecena.  :lool:  

Uopce ne zelim zamisliti na sto lici porod s jos vecim dozama, ili kad se tako samaras umjetnim trudovima satima. Uf.

----------


## Beti3

Moje iskustvo. Četiri poroda. Prva dva bez ikakvih lijekova, bez infuzije, bez dripa. Vodenjak puca, nakon par sati počinju trudovi, bole cijelu noć, bole da se zapitaš može li to tako snažno biti. Pa rodiš.

Treći porod posve induciran, prokinuće vodenjaka, ručno širenje ušća (uf, to boli) i drip. Od početka do kraja 6 sati. Boli da se zapitaš može li to tako snažno biti  :Smile:  Nikakvu razliku u jačini bola ni u kontinuitetu trudova nisam osjetila.

Četvrti porod opet puca vodenjak, pa cijelu noć trudovi ali baš ne bole jako, ujutro nakon pregleda drip jer je ipak 4. porod, 7. trudnoća, a i moje godine su bile indikacija da stave drip, ne da bih brže rodila, nego da bi se spriječilo postporođajno krvarenje i ubrzala involucija maternice. Opet meni nije bilo razlike u intenzitetu boli. I da, ta je beba isplivala van. Ni trenutka nisam tiskala. Nevjerojatno, ali itekako moguće. 

Ma mene sve to skupa i ne boli baš. Možda i zato što uvijek počne sa laganijim trudovima i većim razmacima, pa postepeno se sve pojačava i ubrzava. Moram li napisati da ni epiziotomiju nisam imala, osim u prvom, prirodnom porodu dva šava. A sasvim sam prosječne visine i težine. 

Htjela bih reći da se ne treba bojati dripa, mislim da većina rodilišta ne daje rutinski, nego ipak promišljeno. No, to je moje iskustvo.

----------


## Beti3

> Nakon prvog poroda sam se čudila curama koje su drugi dan poslije poroda tražile tablete protiv bolova i govorile da imaju kontrakcije ko trudove, i mislila sam si kak su tak osjetljive. Ja sam još cijeli drugi dan nakon poroda osjećala i to dosta jake kontrakcije. Oni kažu da je to stezanje maternice, ali nakon dripa je to barem meni bilo  puno jače nego nakon prirodnog poroda.


Prvorotke nemaju bolne kontrakcije nakon poroda. Drugorotke i višerotke imaju bolne kontrakcije nakon poroda. To nema veze sa dripom ili bilo čime drugim. 

To je čisto fiziološki. Naročito su ti grčevi bolni dok dojiš bebu. Drugu, treću i svaku iduću... :Smile:

----------


## LolaMo

Mene je jako, jako bolilo to grcenje maternice nakon poroda, pogotovo dok sam dojila..a bio mi je prvi porod.. Sad mozda to ima veze kaj sam rodila na carski, ipak je to svježi šav na maternici..

----------


## leonisa

> Prvorotke nemaju bolne kontrakcije nakon poroda. Drugorotke i višerotke imaju bolne kontrakcije nakon poroda. To nema veze sa dripom ili bilo čime drugim. 
> 
> To je čisto fiziološki. Naročito su ti grčevi bolni dok dojiš bebu. Drugu, treću i svaku iduću...


oprosti ali ovo nije tocno. barem ne generalno. iako ni logicki :/
puno jace kontrakcije sam imala nakon prvog poroda. narocito uz dojenje (sto je normalno).
ma i nakon spontanog sam ih imala.
i najmanje me bolilo zadnji put, cetvrta trudnoca. pa i dok sam dojila.

----------


## Zuska

Bez dripa, trudovi nisu bili neizdrživi. Kad sam rodila, rekla sam, ovo bih bez beda mogla opet ponoviti  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> Bez dripa, trudovi nisu bili neizdrživi. Kad sam rodila, rekla sam, ovo bih bez beda mogla opet ponoviti


X  :Smile: 
tocnije, rekla sam: i to je to?  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> oprosti ali ovo nije tocno. barem ne generalno. iako ni logicki :/
> puno jace kontrakcije sam imala nakon prvog poroda. narocito uz dojenje (sto je normalno).
> ma i nakon spontanog sam ih imala.
> i najmanje me bolilo zadnji put, cetvrta trudnoca. pa i dok sam dojila.


Medicina nije matematika. Tako da su izuzeci pravilo  :Smile: .
A nije ni logika, iako je logično da je kako sam napisala. No, možda se fiziologija žene promijenila od kad sam ja to učila, iako čisto sumnjam. Uglavnom, što se tiče kontrakcija kod mene, nisam bila izvan pravila.

----------


## leonisa

u cemu se razlikuje fizionomija prvorotke i drugorotke?
zar jacina kontrakcija nema veze s hormonima koji djeluju na maternicu da se vrati u "normalu"?

----------


## gita75

prva dva poroda s dripom, treći bez.
treći mi je uvjerljivo bio najgori, mislila sam da neću preživiti.
drugi mi je bio najlakši, a prvog se ni ne sjećam više, mislim da je bio naporan, ali ne kao treći.

----------


## casa

Ja sam s dripom najbrže i najbezbolnije rodila, ali mislim da to ima veze s tim da mi je to bio treći porod. I da meni porodi općenito nisu taaako strašni. Ono boli jako i mora bolit jako da beba izađe van. I nema tu puno filozofije, opusti se i uživaj da te boli jer samo tako beba može van. A to hoćeš li dobiti drip ili ne, ovisi o mnogočemu, ali najmanje o onom što ti mi tu napišemo... Sretno

----------


## Beti3

Fiziologija. Različit je i porod, način skraćivanja i otvaranja, pa i sama duljina poroda. Pa i bebu se osjeti različito u prvoj u odnosu na sve ostale trudnoće.
Različito je. Takve smo. Ali to je dobro za ženino tijelo. Tako baš i treba biti.

edit leonisi odgovaram

----------


## casa

I da, kontrakcije nakon poroda su meni jače nakon svake sljedeće trudnoće.

----------


## Beti3

> Ja sam s dripom najbrže i najbezbolnije rodila, ali mislim da to ima veze s tim da mi je to bio treći porod. I da meni porodi općenito nisu taaako strašni. Ono boli jako i mora bolit jako da beba izađe van. I nema tu puno filozofije, opusti se i uživaj da te boli jer samo tako beba može van. A to hoćeš li dobiti drip ili ne, ovisi o mnogočemu, ali najmanje o onom što ti mi tu napišemo... Sretno


Ovo moram potpisati.

----------


## leonisa

> Fiziologija. Različit je i porod, način skraćivanja i otvaranja, pa i sama duljina poroda. Pa i bebu se osjeti različito u prvoj u odnosu na sve ostale trudnoće.
> Različito je. Takve smo. Ali to je dobro za ženino tijelo. Tako baš i treba biti.
> 
> edit leonisi odgovaram


tako je, razlicito osjetimo, al ne mogu reci da sam prvi put osjetila jace, samo drugacije.
ok, fiziologija. u cemu se razlikuje nakon prvog i drugog, treceg?
naravno da je svaki drugaciji i da utjece sve sto si nabrojala, ali zanima me zasto se nakon prvog osjeti jace nego nakon svakog kasnije. sta je to razlicito da je prvi put jace, kako ti kazes, u pravilu.

----------


## casa

Leonisa, ja ne znam ali i meni se čini logično da se svaki sljedeći put organizam treba više truditi da sve vrati u prvotno stanje  jer je maternica rastegnutija, mišići su labaviji. Isto kao što u svakoj sljedećoj trudnoći se ranije vidi trbuh, jer se maternica brže rastegne. Nisam medicinar i pišem što mi se čini logičnim.

----------


## Lutonjica

busybee, nisam znala da si ti doživjela foetus ejection reflex! genijalno!!

----------


## Beti3

Išla sam proguglati taj "foetal ejection reflex", vidim da je Odent taj naziv stavio u upotrebu. Da li je to ovaj moj posljednji porod u kojem je beba sama isplivala, bez trunke tiskanja? 
Ali, ja sam bila na krevetu, ležala, i imala drip od oko pola sata prije toga. Može i u tim uvjetima. Uvjeti su uglavnom kako ih percipiramo. Da nisam prije toga u tri poroda tiskala i tiskala u trudu, ne bih znala kolika je to razlika. A je. VELIKA razlika. ( iako, "ring of fire sam osjetila" ) Mislila sam da je moja cura odlučila tako se roditi, ali bit će da ima nešto i u mom cool pristupu...

Trebalo bi svakoj rodilji napraviti mogućnost i uvjete da tako blago rodi svoje dijete.

----------


## Kaae

> X 
> tocnije, rekla sam: i to je to?


To sam ja otkrila neki dan kad sam napokon pogledala video s poroda. Prvo sto sam rekla bilo je: Oh, this wasn't all that bad. 

Kontrakcije nakon poroda uopce nisam imala, osim jedne jedine, kad je izasla posteljica. I to je bilo unutar par minuta. 

Ja sam takodjer osjetila samo ring of fire, tj. taj dio izgona mi je bio 'bolan' i ukljucivao je ponesto napora. Zapravo najveci napor je bio zadrzati dijete unutra, koje je silom htjelo van, dok ne dotrci doktor s drugog kraja bolnice. Kad je usao unutra i rekao da je spreman, doslovno sam prestala grciti misice i Debeli je iskliznuo u tri truda.  Da nije bilo mekonija, radjala bih bez problema bez doktora. Ovako sam morala cekati jer, u suprotnom, po tko zna kakvom pravilu bolnice, beba rodjena s mekonijem, aspirirala ona ili ne, ide na neonatologiju na promatranje. Moj nije isao nikamo jer ga je doktor hvatao i uspio pocistiti sve prije prvog udaha. I nazalost razdrpati vodenjak pa nemam fotke Sunka u netaknutom vodenjaku, vec samo s glavom vani, smrc.

Opsesija tiskanjem se dogadjala dok se beba spustala skroz dolje u porodni kanal. Pa sam tiskala jer mi se tiskalo, a nista nisam imala za istisnuti u to vrijeme.  :lool:

----------


## Kaae

Eee, jos zaboravih reci da je rucno sirenje usca usred truda nesto najbolnije sto sam ikad osjetila, iako je i vrlo kratkotrajno pa, ono, da se izdrzati. 

Zapravo sam ovaj cas shvatila da uopce nemam pojma kako se _lip of cervix_ zove na hrvatskom.  :škartoc:   Taj je zapeo u mom slucaju i satima se nista nije dogadjalo pa sam pristala na, uhm, situaciju, tamo negdje u 66-om satu.

----------


## Tiziana

Ovo o bolnosti kontrakcija nakon drugog poroda su nas upozoravali u bolnici i na trudnickom tecaju oba puta kako se dugorotke ne bi iznenadile jacinom trudova. U mom slucaju to nije bilo tako jer sam nakon prvog poroda bila u opcenito puno gorem stanjuni dva dana nisam mogla ustati se, hodati, cak niti se pomaknuti s ledja na trbuh u krevetu. A nakon drugog poroda sam odmah mogla sve, i opcenito puno manje me radjanje izmorilo tako da mi je svijet bio bitno ruzicastiji, tu ti tamo bi me nesto stisnulo al sam bila vesela jer za razliku od prvog puta bar mogu hodati i ustati bez da me dve medicinske sestre dodju dignuti

----------


## angelina1505

Prvi porod prirodni, 24 sata trudova, majkomojamila, boli, boli za po.izdit. Nakon njega bolne bolne kontrakcije dok dojim nekoliko sati sutradan.

Drugi porod inducirani. Sve skupa 3 i pol sata. Boli za po.izdit. Ali boli samo tri i pol sata. Nema izgubljene noći. Sve je lakše, ooporavak je neusporediv, slijedeći mjeseci su stoput lakši. I nema kontrakcija prebolnih unatoč drugom porodu, dripu a i ergometrinu kojeg dobivam. Puno manje bolno.

Uvijek biram kraći porod!

----------


## Jadranka

Ja sam imala inducirani porod, probijanje vodenjaka i drip. Sve skupa je trajalo oko 4 sata. Prvih sat i po, dva trudova me jako bolilo (al stvarno bi rekla da jace boli recimo grc u nozi, samo sto to brze prodje) pa su mi dali dolatin i onda me sve manje i manje bolilo. Sami zavrsni trudovi i izgon me uopce nisu boljeli, jel zbog injekcije, ili zato sto sebebac spustio - ne znam. Al ti zavrsni trudovi su mi bas bili ok  :Smile: 
A kontrakcije maternice sam osjecala prilikom dojenja i to bar par tjedana i to me dosta bolilo.

----------


## vlatka100

prvi porod mi je bio bez dripa i trudovi su bili dugotrajni i bolni, znam da sam dobila analgetik, vrtjelo mi se od njega, odspavla sam i još poslije imala dosta jake bolove. Kod drugog poroda nisam imala svoje trudove, dali su mi drip, i kad su se oni počeli javljat, trajalo je svega 1 sat do poroda. 3 puta sam stisnula i malac je bio vani, dok kod prvog puta sam se više namučila. 

Kontrakcije maternice nakon oba poroda su bile dosta jake

----------


## Ayan

rodila uz pomoć dripa, moji trudovi su mi bili podnošljivi, veoma podnošljivi, prodisavala sam ih kao velika, bilo je razmaka.
trudovi na dripu su mi bili koma, razmak od par sekundi, izrazito bolni, ali sam se počela otvarati brzinom munje i još brže rodila.

kontrakcije maternice sam imala samo kod dojenja.

----------


## Zuska

Kaae i ostale, 
pogledajte ovu predivnu fotku na FB znanost.hr  :Smile: 


"Prenosimo sliku rođene bebe koja još ne zna da je rođena: "Greek Dr. Aris Tsigris, Obstetrician - Gynaecologist Surgeon, posted in his Facebook profile this shocking photo of a newborn baby.

Dr. Aris Tsigris comment : "A rare picture ... very rarely will say .... birth after caesarean, with the bag intact, the baby still has not understood that he was born ..... it is like it is still in the womb, the phenomenon is known as ''birth veil'' and birth is more common but equally rare in premature births, total occlusion of the newborn in the bag, do not leave the baby drowned in the amniotic fluid, because it begins to breathe immediately after removing the'' veil'', as the placenta continues to feed the baby with blood, the nature overcomes itself, leaving breathless even obstetricians ..."."

----------


## apricot

> Kad sam dobila drip tlak mi je još više pao pa sam do glavnog dijela poroda uglavnom prespavala.


nažalost, nije to od dripa nego od dolantina.
been there  :Sad:

----------


## apricot

ma čak i da zaboravimo jesu li trudovi izazvani dripom bolniji, nepravilniji, učestaliji...
važno je da je to nasilje nad nama i prirodom.
ubrzava se nešto što bi trebalo imati svoj ritam i svoj tijek.
kao da hoćeš da fićo vozi 180 na sat, pa ga maltretiraš ugradnjom sve jačeg i jačeg motora... iako nijedan njegov dio nije napravljen za tolike brzine.
ma odveze fićo tih 180 sa tuđim motorom, ali nije to dobro za njega.
ni za putnike unutra.
veliki je to stres.

----------


## kaina

> Trudovi su se lijepili jedan na drugi, bez ikakvog napretka (jer uz drip se podrazumijeva da uglavnom lezis, ne mijenjas polozaje, ne kreces se)


Kod mene totalno drugačije. S dripom sam hopsala po lopti, klečala na krevetu i mijenjala položaje kak mi je pasalo i do kraja sam bila skoncentrirana i imala snage i bio je skroz inducirani-gel, pokidanje vodenjaka i drip. A prvi pporod je išao potpuno prirodno (osim pokidanja vodenjaka) i trajao je 18 h od prvih trudova koji su bili od početka na razmaku od 5 min i nisam imala snage niti sam bila koncentrirana na kraju i gubila sam se i sve skupa grozno. I nisu mi dali od početka da se pomaknem kak meni paše već na boku stalno i koma..  Uglavnom zavisi od osobe do osobe. Meni je prirodni porod ostao u groznom sjećanju, ali htijela bih prirodno rodit 3. bebicu i da mi ostane to u lijepom sijećanju....    

Uglavnom sama si sama kriva jer se nisam izborila za svoja prava prvi put ko što sam to učinila drugi. Prvi put su oni imali potpunu kontrolu nad menom  i mojim tijelom,a drugi put smo "igrali" po mojim pravilima zato jer su puno propusta napravili i dala sam im do znanja da znam kaj smijem kaj nesmijem i kaj su oni trebali, a nisu napravili. Uglavnom svaki porod može biti lijep samo treba rodilja osijećati sigurnost i imati kontrolu nad svojim tijelom i moći si i smijeti pomoći

----------


## penny

pratim...jako me zanima tema...
uskoro ce drugi porod kojeg se bojim ko vrag tamjana...bila sam hrabra neko vrijeme, al sad pred kraj su kranula sjecanja ....
prvi porod je krenuo prirodno...brzo su me stavili na krevet i tako sam ostala do kraja, nakon 5-6 sati trudova, stavili su me na drip i odmah su postali odurno bolni ...doslovno sam cvilila vec polusvijesna da mi daju nesto protiv bolova(inace se i za tabletu protiv glavobolje dvoumim dok ne postane nepodnosljivo)
sad znam da cu ostati doma sto duze mogu...tj dok me ne uhvati panika :Laughing: 


sto se tice kontrakcija nakon poroda... trajali su do oko tjedan poslije poroda i znala sam u noci leci na kauc, skupiti se i plakati cijela uznojena od boli a nisam se mogla ni uspeti po stepenicama do kreveta na galeriji...dojila sam...ako kazete da bi drugi puta trebale biti jace... neznam morat cu si neke konjske painkillere nabaviti

----------


## buba klara

mogu iz prve ruke: rodila 1. put sa dripom, 2. put bez
razlika nebo i zemlja
2. put sam ih kumila i molila cijelo vrijeme u predrađaoni ako može bez dripa (Sv. Duh) i hvala Bogu, poštovali su moju molbu
trudovi su drugačiji, ima razmaka među njima, mogu se prodisati, manji intenzitet boli (barem meni), jaki su ali ne nesnosno jaki, svega svjesna, razgovarala sa babicom i mužem tijekom izgona, sa dripom nisam znala za sebe

----------


## pomikaki

Nisam dobila drip, ali sam najveći dio trudova odradila kod kuće. Mislim da imaš veliku šansu, pogotovo kao drugorotka, da prođeš bez dripa i s manje intervencija ako u rodilište dođeš u zadnji čas.
Osim toga, trudovi su efikasniji i manje bolni ako se trudnica osjeća sigurno i ako može sama izabrati položaj. Netko će se sigurnije osjećati u rodilištu, naravno, ali ja baš i ne.
Na tvom mjestu raspitala bih se o mogućnosti poroda kod kuće uz babicu, ili potražila neko rodilište u kojem se može roditi prirodnije, te napisala plan poroda i kao pratnju povela osobu koja će znati zastupati moje interese dok budem u trudovima.

----------


## puntica

> ma čak i da zaboravimo jesu li trudovi izazvani dripom bolniji, nepravilniji, učestaliji...
> važno je da je to nasilje nad nama i prirodom.
> ubrzava se nešto što bi trebalo imati svoj ritam i svoj tijek.
> kao da hoćeš da fićo vozi 180 na sat, pa ga maltretiraš ugradnjom sve jačeg i jačeg motora... iako nijedan njegov dio nije napravljen za tolike brzine.
> ma odveze fićo tih 180 sa tuđim motorom, ali nije to dobro za njega.
> ni za putnike unutra.
> veliki je to stres.


genijalna usporedba!!!

----------


## buba klara

> Željela bih čuti vaša iskustva tako da znam da li ću bezglavo vikati da mi ni slučajno ne daju drip ili da ipak pustim da ubrzaju stvar? S obzirom na prvi porod koji mi je bio grozan voljela bih više iskusiti ovaj drugi ako mi to omogućuje porođaj bez dripa. Stoga mi opišite do u detalje stvarnu razliku.


Ja sam u svojoj glavi prije ulaska u rodilište čvrsto odlučila da ću ovaj put tražiti, moliti, kumiti, napraviti štagod treba ako se može izbjeći drip. 
Prvi put sam ko tuntlek šutila cijelo vrijeme, nisam zapravo ni znala što znači drip, pustila sam sve da se radi kako su u to doba odrađivali, ko po traci (drip, vodenjak, epi). I sada, 2. put, sam viđala cure, pored mene su ležale u predrađaoni, nisu imale pojma što pitati, tražiti, pristale su na sve... 
Ja sam znala što me čeka s dripom i odlučila sam, ukoliko beba nije ugrožena (a po ctg-u se vidjelo da je OK), čekati, i razvući porod, ali sa mojim trudovima. 
Srećom, bila je takva ekipa tog dana gore, da se to sve bez ikakve galame i prepirke ispoštovalo i sve je prošlo za 5. Ali, da, ovaj put sam tražila, pitala, molila (ok, nisam se baš derala, al tražila jesam  :Smile: .

----------


## buba klara

Isto i sa epiziotomijom.
Babicu sam to tražila, u pauzama od trudova, i rekla je da će učiniti sve da se izbjegne epi.

----------


## eris

Rodila sam troje djece.
Prvo dvoje inducirano, danas sam sigurna da nije bilo opravdano. Nakon drugog poroda imala sam više od 15 šavova po cijelom organu koji služi za sjedenje. jedan mi je ginekolog rekao da mu je čudno da žena pravilne građe poput mene, široki kukovi, bez problema sa težinom ili pritiskom ili dijabetesom, ili hemoroidima, i već čim, nije uspjela roditi neasistirano.
E tako je pala odluka da sa trećim NEĆE biti indukcije. Bolovi su počeli osjetni u 4 ujutro, čitav dan su trajali, 12 sati su bili za izdržati(popila kafu sa drugaricom u kafiću, napravila hurmašice, očistila kupatilo, pojela tanjir graha, popeglala zavjesu) Nakon toga su bili jaki, ali puno drugačiji od onih sa prvo dvoje djece. Otprilike ovako, nisu imali jednak razmak, niti su jedan za drugim bili iste jačine. Išlo je npr. ide jedan srednje jak, ono da te dobro zaboli, pa kroz 5 minuta neko lagano grčenje, pa kroz 8 minuta opet neki slab, pa kroz 9 minuta jak trud za neizdržat. Vremenom su ti slabiji bivali rjeđi prešlo je na srednje i jake, a i interval između je bivao sve kraći. I onda kada sam konačno otišla u bolnicu, oko 9 naveče, imala sam trudove na svake 3-4 minute, znači opet slabe, srednje i jake, s tim da su jaki znali trajati i po čitavu minutu. 
REZIME: osjetila sam kako se otvaram, imala sam vremena za predahnuti, otvaranje nije prošlo u bolnici već u toplini mog dnevnog boravka, okružena svojom djecom, i nekako je bilo moćno, kao da sam imala kontrolu nad svojim portodom. Ne doktor, i ne sudbina, već upravo JA. Popucala malkice, čisto reda radi dobila jedan mali končić. Sutradan izašla iz bolnice kao da sam u najboljoj kondiciji. To i tebi želim od srca  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja sam u svojoj glavi prije ulaska u rodilište čvrsto odlučila da ću ovaj put tražiti, moliti, kumiti, napraviti štagod treba ako se može izbjeći drip. 
> Prvi put sam ko tuntlek šutila cijelo vrijeme, nisam zapravo ni znala što znači drip, pustila sam sve da se radi kako su u to doba odrađivali, ko po traci (drip, vodenjak, epi). I sada, 2. put, sam viđala cure, pored mene su ležale u predrađaoni, nisu imale pojma što pitati, tražiti, pristale su na sve... 
> Ja sam znala što me čeka s dripom i odlučila sam, ukoliko beba nije ugrožena (*a po ctg-u se vidjelo da je OK*), čekati, i razvući porod, ali sa mojim trudovima. 
> Srećom, bila je takva ekipa tog dana gore, da se to sve bez ikakve galame i prepirke ispoštovalo i sve je prošlo za 5. Ali, da, ovaj put sam tražila, pitala, molila (ok, nisam se baš derala, al tražila jesam .


Nažalost ispada da se drip češće daje da se brže oslobodi stol ili da porod bude gotov do kraja smjene.
Zato, ako se ide u bolnicu, svakako doći tek kad su trudovi svoje odradili i kad se već bližite kraju. 
Ako dolazite prerano, trudovi će najvjerojatnije stati - naše tijelo je dizajnirano tako da može zaustaviti porod ako se rodilja osjeća nesigurno. A to se obično i dogodi kad napustite svoj stan, uđete u auto, dolazite u bolnicu, postave vam puno nepotrebnih pitanja, pregledaju vas (često i grubo), klistiraju, postave u neugodan položaj i prikopčaju na aparate.
Tada iz malog mozga stiže impuls tijelu da zaustavi porod. A u rodilištu imaju tablicu po kojoj se daje drip nakon što prođe određen broj sati a rodnica se nije dovoljno proširila. I onda kreće nasilni porod, koji je bolan i opasan za majku i dijete. I javlja se potreba za nizom intervencija od kojih se kasnije treba oporavljati. O psihi da ni ne pričamo.

Jedino pametno što sam napravila kad sam trebala roditi bilo je što sam došla otvorena već 7-8 cm, tako da nije bilo vremena ni za klistiranje, a niti potrebe za dripom. Ali sve ostalo sam se dala izvozati. Greška je bila što nisam imala plan poroda i što nisam naučila mm-a da jasno i glasno kaže što ne želimo. Treba ostvariti i kontakt s lječnikom, pokazati uljudan ali čvrst stav. Amely, sretno  :Love:

----------


## Amely

Kako mi se čini zaista je najpametnije biti malo doma dok trudovi nisu tako jaki i učestali da te ne muče previše  :Smile:  Mene su samo vodili za ruku, nešto mi gurali, boli, davali nitko ništa ne govori samo me bodu, sjeckaju bez da ja imam pojma koji se vrag događa. Baš zato me zanima slučaj s dripom jer sam komentirala na jednoj temi o urlanju na porodu da mi se čini da je drip jedan od razloga mog vikanja do besvjesti. Baš zato što nema ni sekunde odmora i bila sam tako izluđena da mi nije bilo ni do bebe ni do ičega samo da me više ne masakriraju na sve strane. Zato bih sad htjela malo više biti svjesna toga što se događa jer mi se čini da mi je drip pomutio razum i logiku. Vikala sam da me ubiju  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> Kako mi se čini zaista je najpametnije biti malo doma dok trudovi nisu tako jaki i učestali da te ne muče previše


Ne malo, puno  :Smile:  odnosno dokle god možeš izdržati
npr nama su na tečaju u bolnici rekli da dođemo kad trudovi budu u razmaku od 5 minuta, a meni su cijelo vrijeme otkad su počeli bili otprilike na 5 min, ali nisu boljeli.

----------


## Tiziana

Meni nije jasno vi koji morate moliti ili se uvjeravati s pol bolnice da ne dobijete drip - kako je moguce dobiti bilo kakvu inezeljenu ntervenciju ili zahvat koji nije krajnja nuzda radi spasavanja golog zivota? Pa da jos dva puta tolko zivim nije i jasno kako mi'netko moze i smije uraditi ono sto ja ne zelim?
Mislim ja dobila drip ok, al sam sjela za stol, dala svoju osobnu i zdravstvenu i potpisala da pristajem podvrgnuti se izazivanju poroda i o s punih 42 tjedna trudnoce, nula trudova, usce maternice zatvoreno, vrat straznji i ocuvan. Prethodno mi je doktorica objasnila koje to sve metode obuhvaca, kako ce poceti indukcija, kada ce se po potrebi staviti drip itd. Te sam takodjer potpisala da mi je usmeno sve objasnjeno i da sam to shvatila.
Al ovo uvjeravanje jer nekom zavrsava smjena po meni je na rubu kaznenog djela, ako ne i preko ruba. Ne mogu si to predociti nikako!

----------


## marta

Nazalost kod nas je tako. A kad rodilja odbija drip onda joj prijete bebom u stresu ili ako uistinu naletis na posebnog kretena onda ti prijeti smrću bebe i tebe, itd.

----------


## Kaae

Slazem se u potpunosti s Apri, osim sto bih ipak rekla da tu i tamo, u nekim minimalnim kolicinama, dobro dodje. Kod mene je stvarno zapelo, ne (medicinske) forme radi, vec stvarno nije islo. Ocito sam, s obzirom na to da sam prenijela preko dva tjedna, a onda radjala danima, zauvijek pokusavala ostati trudna  :lool:   U trenutku kad sam pristala na predlozen drip (jasno mi je bilo objasnjeno zasto, kako i koliko), vise ni ja bas nisam mogla,  postajala sam preumorna. Ono, rikavao moi fico, vozala sam ga predugo.  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> Al ovo uvjeravanje jer nekom zavrsava smjena po meni je na rubu kaznenog djela, ako ne i preko ruba. Ne mogu si to predociti nikako!


Neće ti to tako reći, naravno, najčešće će ti reći ovo što kaže marta
a ako to nije točno, dijete će biti pod većim rizikom baš zbog dripa
ne znam gdje si ti rađala, ali možda je razlika i u tome da nisi bila u trudovima, tada je teško normalno govoriti, a liječnici te najčešće ne pitaju ništa, tako je bar meni bilo.

----------


## kam

Prvi porod na drip i bolilo je zadnjih sat vremena pred izgon.Ali baš bolilo da sam ih molila da više završe s tim .U sebi se mislila kako više nikad neću roditi....Drudi  prirodno i toliko lagano da sam malu skoro u wc-u rodila jer sam mislila da moram na veliku nuždu jelte...Da me sestra nije na hodniku zapitala kako sam, sigurno bih je rodila na wc-u.Treći porod kao iz udžbenika,trudovi počeli negdje u noći ,a kako sam već ležala na odjelu zbog nekih kompl.nisam se uopće brinula .Kad su trudovi pred zoru postali češći odšetala do sestara i rekla im da ću uskoro roditi.Nakon sat vremena tj.dok su one mene premjestile i sve ostalo obavile rodila nakon tri tiskanja

----------


## Tiziana

> Neće ti to tako reći, naravno, najčešće će ti reći ovo što kaže marta
> a ako to nije točno, dijete će biti pod većim rizikom baš zbog dripa
> ne znam gdje si ti rađala, ali možda je razlika i u tome da nisi bila u trudovima, tada je teško normalno govoriti, a liječnici te najčešće ne pitaju ništa, tako je bar meni bilo.


U Italiji. Ma na kraju sam i bila u trudovma ad su stavili drip, i to nakon 24 sata od pocetka indukcije nekim soft metodama, to je  sve skupa bilo grozno jer iz nekog razloga porod sam ne bi krenuo ptaj boga kad. Al ovo drugi put kad jesam imala svoje trudove mogli bi mi raditi nesto sto necu jedino da me onesvijeste. Pa cak i tad onesvjestena imam muza glasnogovrnika koji zna sta ne zelim ako nitko nije na umoru. A i ovo sto Marta kaze je fakat strasno, kakve smrti bebe ej pa jesu li to normalni ljudi? Kad bebi prijeti neka takva strahota onda se uzmu skare i beba ima hitan carski. Strasno!
Pa da, mogu raditi oni kako im se prohtje dok ne udju u modu tuzbe za te stvari!

----------


## artep

1.porod puknuće vodenjaka,odlazak u bolnicu i nakon 10h mojih trudića ja otvorena 1 prst,daju mi drip i nakon 4 h rodila uz užasne bolove donjeg dijela leđa(npr.kao da ti tupom pilom netko reže kosti)
2.porod prirodni trudovi odrađeni doma ,dolazak u bolnicu sa 5 prstiju,ctg je bio jako loš pa me pitaju jesam li za to da mi prokinu vodenjak da vide da li će beba reagirati(imam plan poroda),beba reagira i nastavljam sa svojim trudovima,bolovi u trbuhu ,porod prekrasan
3.porod indukcija prokidanjem vodenjaka ili bar onim što je ostalo od njega jer je afi bio 4,daju mi pola sata za moje trudove,međutim ništa se ne događa i radi bebe pristajem na drip, 2 h užasnih bolova u leđima i trbuhu porod bez nagona

----------


## marta

> U Italiji. Ma na kraju sam i bila u trudovma ad su stavili drip, i to nakon 24 sata od pocetka indukcije nekim soft metodama, to je  sve skupa bilo grozno jer iz nekog razloga porod sam ne bi krenuo ptaj boga kad. Al ovo drugi put kad jesam imala svoje trudove mogli bi mi raditi nesto sto necu jedino da me onesvijeste. Pa cak i tad onesvjestena imam muza glasnogovrnika koji zna sta ne zelim ako nitko nije na umoru. A i ovo sto Marta kaze je fakat strasno, kakve smrti bebe ej pa jesu li to normalni ljudi? Kad bebi prijeti neka takva strahota onda se uzmu skare i beba ima hitan carski. Strasno!
> Pa da, mogu raditi oni kako im se prohtje dok ne udju u modu tuzbe za te stvari!


Kod nas su ti lijecnici zasticeni ko licki medvjedi. Ljudi koji imaju debelih osnova za tuzbe, tuze se godinama i na kraju najcesce bude kako to znaju ovdje reci "izia vuk magare"...
Muz, ako ga uopce puste, ulazi tek u finale, tj. kad se dijete radja, dotad moze lajati na mjesec iza (najcesce) zakljucanih vrata rodilista. Ono sto mene svaki dan iznova zaprepascuje je sto velika vecina ljudi i dalje to smatra necim normalnim. I onda se to sto sam se ja pobrinula za to da vise ne radjam zlostavljana i pod prijetnjom, to sto sam se pobrinula da moje dijete dodje na najpostedniji nacin - to se smatra poremećenim i pokušava se na razne nacine onemoguciti zene koje to zele.

----------


## marta

Zadnje sto sam vidjela u novinama(nadam se da cu tocno prenijeti), nekoj rodilji je ostala gaza u rodnici nakon sivanja rane od epiziotomije. To je sivao i ostavio specijalizant, a papire je potpisao odjelni lijecnik, dezuran i odgovoran u tom trenutku. Zena je dobila infekciju, mozda i sepsu, ne znam. Ono sto me je zaprepastilo opet i iznova je izjava ovog odgovornog koji kaze, da nije od odgovoran iako je potpisao papire, da gaze ostaju u rodnicama i da se on i kolege slazu da to i nije neka prevelika frka jerbo posljedice na zdravlje nisu velike. Rekli bi ovdje u Dalmaciji: "Neš ti!"

----------


## Jadranka

> Zadnje sto sam vidjela u novinama(nadam se da cu tocno prenijeti), nekoj rodilji je ostala gaza u rodnici nakon sivanja rane od epiziotomije. To je sivao i ostavio specijalizant, a papire je potpisao odjelni lijecnik, dezuran i odgovoran u tom trenutku. Zena je dobila infekciju, mozda i sepsu, ne znam. Ono sto me je zaprepastilo opet i iznova je izjava ovog odgovornog koji kaze, da nije od odgovoran iako je potpisao papire, da gaze ostaju u rodnicama i da se on i kolege slazu da to i nije neka prevelika frka jerbo posljedice na zdravlje nisu velike. Rekli bi ovdje u Dalmaciji: "Neš ti!"


Tocno tako se izjasnio taj doktor. I jos je rekao (on ili neko drugi) da im se to dogodi samo (!!) par puta godisnje. Kao, nije to nista strasno.

----------


## spajalica

ovaj clanak?
http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...6/Default.aspx

----------


## marta

Taj, samo mi se nije dalo traziti. Koja sratmota za tu struku... Meni je nezamislilo da u svojoj struci koja nema utjecaja na ljudsko zdravlje tako lakomisleno odmahujem rukom. Ti ljudi ne znaju sto je isprika, ma oni uopce niti ne misle da bi se trebali ispricati. To je po jos jednoj narodnoj, kad sam ih se vec uhvatila (a nije da ih cijenim, bas naprotiv), "ko radi taj i grijesi"... Pa kao, sta hocete, to sto je netko pogrijesio je zapravo dokaz da smo radili.

----------


## Tiziana

:Shock:  svako toliko me neka od vas ovako sokira, jos ajde da je rijec o lijecenju gripe jos bi se moglo i zazmiriti, al pord ipak nije cesta zivotna dogodovstina kod pojedinca pa da mi ga neki papak ovako upropasti bila bi luuuda vjerojatno bi me izbacili iz bolnice. 
Svasta, da samo par puta godisnje! Jos se i hvali s tom gazom kao rijetko je, ko crni vicevi o Muji i Hasi!
A ovi muzevi koji vani laju na mjesec, kako uopce podnesu onda taj ulazak na samo finale? Onako nepripremljeni upast na najtezi dio jel se ruse jel im slabo? Nama su na tecajevima govorili da osoba koja je s nama - najcesce muz - nek bude od samog pocetka, nikako samo na izgonu jer da je to emocionalno prezahtjevno za probaviti onako odjednom i da se takvi cesto ruse, pozelene i imaju kojekakve reakcije zbog postepene nepripremljenosti. A kao ako je od pocetka onda postepeno to sve dozivljava i u glavi je i njemu taj neki mehanizam postepenog radjanja pa bude od velike pomoci i samoj rodilji.

----------


## marta

Meni je iskreno zao sto te sokiramo, jer to znaci da su stvari uistinu grozne.  :Sad:

----------


## Tiziana

Pa podosta grozne, bas ovako zastanem pa si mislim au jadne zenske pa kako izdrze takve bahatost. Pa onda vidim da vas ima puno s vise od jednog djeteta, znaci rodite i po par puta tako. U biti ste solidni junaci samo sto o vama po novinama nitko ne prica, valjda junaci nose samo maskirnu odoru i imaju kojekakve registre

----------


## yellowkitty

bez dripa boli jako i imaš pauze, s dripom užasno i nema pauze.
no nije bol ta koja me brine, nego učinak na djecu  :Sad: 
nekritična, rutinska i bez-razmišljanja uporaba dripa jako škodi bebi, naročito ako nema dovoljne pauze između trudova, pa kad se pridoda taj dolantin... mislim da naša djeca od svih tih lijekova pate,
samo to nikog nije briga, a kad je dijete hiperaktivno, dislektično, ovakvo i onakvo, nikakvog dokaza nemate i samo se možete pitati, dok gledate svoju različitu djecu - ono iz nasilnog poroda, i ono iz prirodnog - jeste li se trebali izboriti za prirodan porod i kod ovog prvog...bi li bilo drugačije

----------


## Lutonjica

> Pa onda vidim da vas ima puno s vise od jednog djeteta, znaci rodite i po par puta tako.


pa baš i ne tako
drugi put pažljivo biraš rodilište i ne daš se više za****vat
a treći put odabereš kućni porod

----------


## Lutonjica

> bez dripa boli jako i imaš pauze, s dripom užasno i nema pauze.
> no nije bol ta koja me brine, nego učinak na djecu 
> nekritična, rutinska i bez-razmišljanja uporaba dripa jako škodi bebi, naročito ako nema dovoljne pauze između trudova, pa kad se pridoda taj dolantin... mislim da naša djeca od svih tih lijekova pate,
> samo to nikog nije briga, a kad je dijete hiperaktivno, dislektično, ovakvo i onakvo, nikakvog dokaza nemate i samo se možete pitati, dok gledate svoju različitu djecu - ono iz nasilnog poroda, i ono iz prirodnog - jeste li se trebali izboriti za prirodan porod i kod ovog prvog...bi li bilo drugačije


čekala sam da netko ovo napiše pa da potpišem
ni meni nije toliko važno da li porod jače ili manje boli s dripom ili bez njega
nego činjenica da je drip štetan za ženu, i isto tako štetan za bebu. na fizičkom, ali i na kognitivnom i na emocionalnom planu.
i kratkoročno i dugoročno.

----------


## Kaae

Moja dva sata dripa nisu ostetila ni mene ni bebu ni na jednom planu. Naprotiv. Bez njih bih vjerojatno riknula, tamo negdje u sedamdeset-i-nekom satu mojih jakih, ali razbacanih trudova koji vise ni mojem djetetu ne bi bili uzivancija. 

Uzasno sam protiv rutinskih intervencija i ostalih gluposti koje se serviraju vec na pregledima, a kamoli nakon primitka u bolnicu, ali totalna generalizacija stvarno nema smisla. U mojem slucaju, bez tog dvosatnog dripa, zavrsila bih najvjerojatnije na carskom, sto nisam htjela niti ja, niti moj doktor. A da sam radjala kod kuce, zavrsila bih s transferom (provjereno kod primalje koja dolazi na kucne porode). 

Nitko mi nije busio vodenjak, gurao prste bilo kamo, osim kad je bilo neophodno (i uz moj pristanak). Nije bilo epiziotomije, nalijeganja, drpanja, trganja, cupanja, nicega. U krajnjem slucaju, rodila sam dijete u bolnici, a u vodenjaku, sto je sasvim dovoljno rijetka stvari i vise nego dovoljno ide u prilog tome da se i poneka medicinska intervencija moze ukorporirati u inace prilicno prirodan porod. Pupovina je otpulsirala svoje prije rezanja, dijete je bilo sa mnom od trenutka kad je izasao van (mekonij je usisan prije prvog udaha), a prvi put su ga odvojili od mene nakon puna tri sata, uz moj pristanak, pa je otisao punih metar i pol od mene, gdje je bio s ocem dok su ga izvagali, a ja se presvukla u nesto manje krvavo. Cak su mi i ponudili posteljicu pa smo je odnijeli kuci, za svaki slucaj. 

Skroz mi je jasno da ovakav tretman ne bih bila dobila u hrvatskom rodilistu, ali to ipak ne znaci da je ama bas svaka intervencija zlo sama po sebi. Zlo je ako se zloupotrijebi. (A neke su skroz besmislene, tipa brijanja i klistira, ako se mene pita. Pa i epi, osim u vrlo, vrlo rijetkim slucajevima.)

----------


## Lutonjica

drip jeste štetan.
ali ako je korist veća od štetnosti, naravno da ga se treba upotrijebiti, kao i bilo koju intervenciju.

----------


## Optimisticna

Rodila ovo svoje Malo čudo s dripom. Otvorena skroz, bez trudova, onda probijanje vodenjaka i dalje ništa i onda drip pet kapi. Proradio je u roku ODMAH. Ajmemenemajkobožjaisusekristeisvisveci kako to boli.... manje me bolila slomljena noga. Trudovi su šibali bez stanke dulje od petnaest sekundi. Dobro pa je trajalo kraće od pola sata. Ne mogu vjerovati da bez dripa boli jednako, tj. nadam se da boli manje.

----------


## Ayan

5 kapi dripa? blago tebi.
meni su pred kraj dali 15. da sam imala snage zamolila bi spremačicu da me utuče s partfišem. hvala bogu da je isto kratko trajalo.

----------


## Amely

Mislim da se ovo sa zamjenom smjene meni dogodilo. Rodila sam u 7 ujutro. Kada sam došla trudovi su bili jaki, manji od 2 minute i mislim da nije bilo potrebe za dripom. Čim sam legla na stol odmah su mi stavili iglu u ruku. Al odmah. Nisu ni sačekali da vide kako će ići. Sad vidim zašto sam ga dobila. Doktoru se valjda žurilo doma spavat. Nije važno što ću ja traume imat do kraja života koje su se možda mogle uvelike smanjiti. Strašno  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marta

A da si same smanjite taj drip, ako vam ga vec uvale?

----------


## Kaae

> A da si same smanjite taj drip, ako vam ga vec uvale?


Ovo bih i ja savjetovala, pogotovo nakon sto sam i sama probala razliku izmedju 1 i 3 (ne znam zapravo dokle to uopce ide). Trojka je bila samaranje bez pauza, no na srecu to je trajalo samo koju minutu. Kad je vraceno na 1, jacina trudova nije bila nista veca od mojih vlastitih, samo su se pojavljivali u puno normalnijim i efikasnijim razmacima za izgon.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> svako toliko me neka od vas ovako sokira, jos ajde da je rijec o lijecenju gripe jos bi se moglo i zazmiriti, al pord ipak nije cesta zivotna dogodovstina kod pojedinca pa da mi ga neki papak ovako upropasti bila bi luuuda vjerojatno bi me izbacili iz bolnice. 
> Svasta, da samo par puta godisnje! Jos se i hvali s tom gazom kao rijetko je, ko crni vicevi o Muji i Hasi!
> A ovi muzevi koji vani laju na mjesec, kako uopce podnesu onda taj ulazak na samo finale? Onako nepripremljeni upast na najtezi dio jel se ruse jel im slabo? Nama su na tecajevima govorili da osoba koja je s nama - najcesce muz - nek bude od samog pocetka, nikako samo na izgonu jer da je to emocionalno prezahtjevno za probaviti onako odjednom i da se takvi cesto ruse, pozelene i imaju kojekakve reakcije zbog postepene nepripremljenosti. A kao ako je od pocetka onda postepeno to sve dozivljava i u glavi je i njemu taj neki mehanizam postepenog radjanja pa bude od velike pomoci i samoj rodilji.



Ko u vicevima, dobro si rekla, crni humor. Koga tu briga za psihološku pripremu i same rodilje, a kamoli njezinog muža. On je neko smetalo koje uvode tih zadnjih godina na finish, tek toliko da udovolje nekim papirima što se traže od njih pa da poslije kažu da su sve "humanizirali".
Kad okreče sobe, pozovu novinare da se pohvale kako su humanizirali rodilište, dovuku novi aparat koji radi biiiip, pa pričaju o humanizaciji, 
a ja sam, budala, mislila da humanizacija ima i neke veze sa human, nešto tamo ljudski, da je čovjek uključen u igru.
Ali šta ja znam o latinskom i tim kerefekama.
Kad drugi put ofarbam kuhinju zvat ću prijatelje da vide kako sam je humanizirala.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> A da si same smanjite taj drip, ako vam ga vec uvale?


Kako?

Ta je boca iznad, ti ne vidiš te brojeve, bar ja nisam vidjela, 

oni naštimaju broj kapi kako doc. kaže, pa ti čuješ koliko su rekli.

Aj se umiješaj pa reci da bi bilo dosta jedna kap za početak, pa tek ako treba onda više, pa da čujemo sprdnju, podcjenjivanja i slično u stilu - niste kvalificirani, mi radimo svoj posao, mi valjda znamoooo (a to što vi krepajete pritom, a ono, to nije naša stvar)

----------


## Ayan

> ...Kad drugi put ofarbam kuhinju zvat ću prijatelje da vide kako sam je humanizirala...


kao što je to jednom rekao jedan poznati zagrebački doktor na teveju, citiram:" mi smo jako puno napravili po pitanju humanizacije poroda. stavili smo nove krevete i ofarbali odjel."
nisam se toliko rastopila od miline ni kad mi se djete rodilo. 
kako smo mi žene nezahvalne.

----------


## leonisa

a ako drip ide na pumpu?

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> a ako drip ide na pumpu?


 :Shock:  pa toj humanizaciji nigdje kraja

----------


## leonisa

iskreno, drip nisam vidjela, al znam da kad sam lezala na patologiji i dobivala onomad prepar, da su mi donjeli pumpu jer se dogodila mala nezgoda i izlila mi se cijela boca u sat vremena pa sam skoro odapela, i rekli kako su to uzeli iz radjaone jer ona sluzi za drip jer se isprogramira koliko kapi u kojem vremenu.

----------


## Kaae

Mislim da i tu postoji nesto takvo jer je moja doza bila 1... pa onda eventualno povecanje na 2 u drugom satu, ako ce trebati (a nije). 

Tu sama trudnica, kazu, dozira epiduralnu kad se sve postavi kako treba. Jel tako i u HR?

----------


## marta

Pa da, ovisi koji je sistem, al ako se dobro sjecam, u setu infuzije, izmedju igle i vrecice, postoji nekakv mehanizam s kotacicem kojim se moze regulirati protok. 
Ne slici je to ovaj plavi dio:
http://macoplast.hr/assets/medicinsk...a_infuziju.jpg

----------


## leonisa

to je ako nije pumpa. pumpa mijenja tak kotacic i mozes regulirati resetiranjem i novim programiranjem. iako ni to nije visa matematika, samo sto pisti :D
isto tako mozes umjesto kotacica pomicati ruku pa ubrzavati ili usporavati.

----------


## puntica

ovo što je stavila marta je kotačić koji se koristi kod infuzije. Namješta se ručno, i moraš imat malo prakse da znaš točno namjestiti 1-2-3-4-kolikoveć kapi
drip btw. na engleskom znači kapati, zato to tako i zovemo - kap po kap do poroda  :Laughing:

----------


## Optimisticna

pet kapi mi je čini mi se slično kao i petnaest. Jadna moja kolegica je bila na 35 ili 45 kapi (šesnaest sati trudova)...da li je to moguće?
Inače moj drip na pet kapi je trajao kratko. Kako sam odmah počela zijevati i kako je išlo munjevito brzo, možda poslje deset minuta su odvrnuli drip do kraja. Iscijedili su cijelu bocu do kraja poroda. Baš sam pogledala u bocu. Krv se počela panjat nazad kroz cijev.

----------


## avian

Drage cure,
Cekam porod svaki cas. Citam forum stalno, i bas sam vam zahvalna jer, najvise zahvaljujuci informacijama i poveznicama koje sam pronasla ovdje, polako iz faze u kojoj se prilicno bojim te porodjajne boli prelazim u fazu u kojoj, ohrabrena i osnazena, jedva cekam da vidim kako cu se nositi s njom.

Prosla sam tecaj u Vinogradskoj, i sto se tice dripa, ginekologica nam je rekla da nema razlike izmedju bolova pod dripom i prirodnih trudova, nego zene eto ne znaju da bi i s prirodnim trudovima bili jednako jaki bolovi. Meni je to zvucalo ko mazanje ociju, ali to je bio samo pocetak patronizirajuceg stava prema nama.

Sad, posto vise vjerujem iskustvima s foruma nego njoj (u strahu su veelike oci  :Smile: ), zanima me:

Da li se potpisuje pristanak na drip medju svim ostalim pristancima? Jer ako da, nemam ga namjeru potpisati prilikom prijema u bolnicu, racunam da ako se necu otvarati da cu ak bit dovoljno prisebna da to potpisem naknadno. Jel mi plan ima smisla?

Prije nego se da drip, koje su alternative da se poboljsa otvaranje. Za slucaj da ipak necu bit prisebna, prisem partneru check listu sto sve zelim da se isproba prije nego se nafrlji drip. 
Pada mi na pamet skakutanje na lopti,promjene polozaja, kruzenje zdjelicom, opustanje... Sto sve mogu traziti u radjaoni prije nego pristanem na drip?

----------


## Ayan

to da nema razlike između prirodnih i trudova na dripu može si doktorica objesiti mačku na rep. koja je to bila dr. baš me zanima?  :Rolling Eyes: 
meni su moji trudovi bili daleko podnošljiviji nego na dripu. štoviše dobar dio sam ih i prespavala, bila sam prisebna, bilo je pauze.
kad su mi dali drip mislila sam da ću se raspuknuti od pritiska koji sam osjećala, nisam imala kontrole nad svojim tijelom, razmaci su bili od par sekundi, koma.
jedino utješno što ti mogu reću u svezi ovog je da mi nisu rutinsku dali drip čim sam došla u rađaonu, nego tek kad se nakon 2 h uopće nisam više otvarala.

pristanak potpisuješ, mislim da se ne navodi pojedinačno koje sve intervencije, nego općenito da u slučaju toga i toga pristaješ na intervencije i hospitalizaciju. jedino posebno potpisuješ pristanak na epiziotomiju.
plan si uzmi i izbori se za svoje, ja ga nisam imala jer sam išla na indukciju, ali ono što nisam htjela ili jesam rekla sam i poštivali su.
možeš tražiti loptu, promjenu položaja i sl, ali ti ovisi i na kog ćeš naletjeti u smjeni.

----------


## apricot

meni je potpuno deplasirano govoriti o boli
šta to znači
to je nršto što je teško procijeniti
meni j emoj prvi porođaj, pod dripom, bio manje bolan nego drugi, bez dripa

važno je što taj drip radi nama i djetetu
ionako nitko normalan ne očekuje da porod može proći bezbolno

----------


## avian

Pa drip tjera maternicu na rad, i to prekomjerni, prekovremeni. Pretpostavljam da rodilju iscrpljuje. A za dijete su rekli da je porod 32 do 35 puta tezi nego za majku, pa pretpostavljam da je za bebu i gore. Rekla bih da ovisi o dozi i opravdanosti.
Sad, ne znam dal taj umjetni oksitocin prelazi u bebin organizam, pa da dodatno utjece..? I kako?

Ayan, da li si imala prilike isprobati nesto o d alternativnih tehnika prije nego su ti dali drip? Inace, radi se o dr. Rudan.

----------


## Kaae

> jedino utješno što ti mogu reću u svezi ovog je da mi nisu rutinsku dali drip čim sam došla u rađaonu, nego tek kad se nakon 2 h uopće nisam više otvarala.


Ja sam ga dobila nakon, otprilike, 10-ak sati bez ikakvog pomaka. Kaze doktor da bi me bio pustio i dalje (mislim, ni na sto me nije tjerao, sama sam pristala), ali da ga je bilo frka da cu, na kraju, zavrsiti na carskom, sto nikako nisam htjela. I to od iscrpljenosti (drip sam uzela tamo negdje u 65. satu trudova tj. 65. satu nespavanja).

----------


## Ayan

dok nisam ušla u boks šetala sam i prodisavala trudove kako mi je pasalo, kad sam ušla u boks namještala sam se kako mi je najbolje odgovaralo. problem je bio u tome što mi nikako nije pasalo, nisam si mogla naći mira niti položaj, na kraju mi je najlakše bilo ležeći na boku. bila sam iscrpljena od nespavanja i svega prije, i mislim da je tu u nekom trenu i zapelo, otvorila se sa 6 na 7 prstiju i dalje ni makac. 
kad sam dobila drip otvorila sam se do kraja za 2h. 
eto meni je pod tim dripom bilo daleko bolnije nego pod mojim trudovima. 
*avian* misliš vjerojatno na dr. rudman? ona je meni baš draga žena.
loptu nisam tražila, jer velim bila sam isrcpljena i nikako si nisam mogla naći mira, ali da sam tražila vjerujem da bi ju dali.

*Kaae* 65 sati si rađala? (jesam nešto krivo pročitala?)  :Shock:

----------


## Kaae

Od prvih pravih trudova do izgona je proslo punih 66 sati.  :Smile:   U bolnicu sam dosla u 51. satu, otvorena 6 cm, s trudovima od ispod minute do 5-6 minuta razmaka. Nagovorio me muz, u principu, meni se (jos) nije islo. Iako moram priznati da nikad ne bih bila saznala kad se to treba krenuti jer nikad nisam imala te neke skolske trudove, kad ti kao sve postane jasno.

----------


## marta

> Od prvih pravih trudova do izgona je proslo punih 66 sati.   U bolnicu sam dosla u 51. satu, otvorena 6 cm, s trudovima od ispod minute do 5-6 minuta razmaka. Nagovorio me muz, u principu, meni se (jos) nije islo. Iako moram priznati da nikad ne bih bila saznala kad se to treba krenuti jer nikad nisam imala te neke skolske trudove, kad ti kao sve postane jasno.


Meni to nije postajo bas najjasnije a rodila sam cetvero djece. Ja sam se uvijek pitala jel to to ili nije i onda bi dosao jedan trenutak kad se vise nista nisam pitala jer sam imala posla koji mi nije dozvoljavao da sad ja tu dalje mozgam.

----------


## deni123

Imam samo iskustvo poroda s dripom. Hospitalizirana u 41.tt, manjak plodne vode, malo lošiji ctg, manja beba, otvorena 2 prsta, od trudova ni korova, doktorica naglasila da je za porod i da se nema što čekat, pa ako se slažem. Ja se naravno složila. Pitam ja- drip, jelte? kaže ona, da. Pokušavam se psihički pripremit, neznam što me čeka, molim se i pričam s bebom. Pokušala me ručno otvoriti, uspjela 1 prst, nije bolilo ništa. Probušili vodenjak. Iscurilo 2 dcl vode, tako se bar meni činilo. Prikopčali me na ctg, desni bok, stavili drip, za početak na 15 kapi. Ctg ništa ne očitava, doktorica pita jel osjećate što, osjećam, boli. Prodisavam trudove, između zaspim, pa mi lakše. bebi se smanjuju otkucaji srca, pa su mi dali kisik, i nešto protiv bolova, vjerojatno dolatin. Nakon sat vremena nikako se ne otvaram. prebace me na lijevi bok, pojačali drip, nakon sat vremena otvorila se 6 prstiju, još me pokušavaju ručno širiti, ne ide im. Stalno se molim i pričam bebi i hrabrim ju. Zadnjih pola sata najgore, toliki bolovi da sam im otkinula šipku za koju sam se držala, ne mogu više prodisavati, grčim se i vrištim. Prije tiskanja, pita doktor sestru, na koliko kapi je drip, ona kaže 60. wtf???? Jel moguće, ili sam ih krivo čula? Ja se još uvijek nadam da sam krivo čula. Kad su mi rekli da mogu tiskat, ja presretna, to me nije ništa bolilo, nisam ništa osjetila, kad je izašla, nirvana, bolovi svi nestali, ma milina, držim svoju bebu, doktor me šiva. Reznuli me i još popucala. Ni to nisam osjetila ništa. Kaže meni doktorica, kako tvrd grlić, jedva beba prošla van, jel se vi intenzivno bavite sportom? Ja se smijem, ja mrzim sport i tzk nisam podnosila u školi. 
U mom slučaju mislim da je drip bio opravdan, a i sredstva protiv bolova jer vjerujem da ne bih izdržala i završila bi na carskom. Porod trajao 4 sata pa je bilo podnošlljivo, da je bilo duže, pogotovo zadnji dio neznam kako bi. Al kao što su neki rekli, žao mi je bilo bebe, njoj je stoput gore bilo. Drugi put se nadam prirodnom porodu.
Kakav god porod sve se zaboravi kad vidiš bebu, bar je kod mene bio slučaj, kad sam ju vidjela odmah sam rekla ja bih još jedno. Doktor kaže, hvala i vidimo se opet.   :Smile:

----------


## avian

> *avian* misliš vjerojatno na dr. rudman? ona je meni baš draga


Da, Dr. Rudman. Svi jako hvale doktore iz Vinogradske, i vjerujem da su dobri i dragi, ali na tecaju su ginekolozi bili dosta iskljucivi i sa stavom da nema preispitivanja i rasprave oko njihovih stavova.
Isprika na off topicu  :Smile:

----------


## bebeto

Htjela bi sa vama podijelit svoje iskustvo. Prvo dijete rodila sam prirodno, dobro ne baš potpuno prirodno jer su mi probušili vodenjak da potaknu trudove u 41-om tt, ali dežurni doktor nije babicama dozvolio da mi daju drip zbog srčane mane koju imam (poremečaj pulsa). Otvorila sam se relativno brzo ali moji prirodni trudovi su bili jako nepravilni i slabi, nedovoljno jaki za izgon. Dijete sam u par navrata bezuspješno tiskala van ali nikako dobit dovoljno jak trud u kojem bi ga rodila. Na kraju nakon šest sati mojih nepravilnih trudova su mi skočili na stomak, dobila sam rupturu vagine kad je maleni "izletio" van a njega je pupčana vrpca skoro zadavila. Jedva su me sasili i dva mjeseca nisam mogla sjedat na stolici od bolova. Kad sam drugi put zatrudnila pošla sam u svoj kardiologa da mi dozvoli upotrebu dripa i to sam ponjela sa sobom na porod. Trudnoća je opet bila prenesena i opet su mi inducirali porod bušenjem vodenjaka. Naravno opet zbog srcane mane sam bila cijeli porod prikopcana na ekg ali dali su mi famozni drip i rodila sam svoju curu za 3 sata od ulaska u radjaonu. Trudovi na dripu su mi bili pravilni a imala sam ih svega desetak jakih kojih sam prodisala bez ikakvih problema. Ovoga puta napravili su mi epi jer sam sitne gradje a beba bila velika, jest da sam imala dva sava ali sam sjedala normalno nakon dva dana. Suma sumarum meni je prorod sa intervencijama u obliku dripa i epi bio puno laksi i brzi. Neznam kako je bilo mojim bebama, znam da mi se sin mucio ( 1.porod) jer mu je pupcana bila oko vrata i bio je na neonatologiji 3 dana a curka (2.porod) je dobila apgar 10/10 i nije bilo problema.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

bebeto i deni,

vi ste zadovoljne svojim porodom i to je najbitnije, no, trebale bismo ipak razjasniti nešto.
Vaši su porodi od samod starta *inducirani,* dakle, nije beba ispustila hormone pa je porod počeo, nisu počeli prirodni trudovi, porod je potaknut izvana, bušenjem vodenjaka.

Nema tu onda sad očekivanja od "prirode" da ona negdje u tom procesu naknadno uleti i sve besprijekorno sredi i 
onda čuđenja kako je to priroda spora i neefikasna, a umjetna sredstva super uspješna.
Sve to povlači jedno drugo, ako porod ne kreće od starta prirodno, tako je logično da tu neće biti tako uspješnih otvaranja cerviksa, da vlastiti trudovi u tom slučaju neće biti dovoljni za izgon, već treba drip.
Nije to neuspješnost žene ni njezina nesposobnost nego je to tako, očekivano i logično.
Intervencije traže jedna drugu u svom slijedu.
Ako postoji opravdan razlog da se porod inducira, on se inducira, i onda slijedi paket ostalih postupaka. To je logično.
Ako ste to sve sretno proživjele, ako nije bilo predugo ni prebolno i dobro je djelovalo na bebu, super.
Ja u tim porodima vidim masu detalja sa svojih poroda, npr. nalijeganje na trbuh koje automatski povlači nagli trzaj pupčane vrpce i njezino zatezanje oko vrata, jako čest slučaj, i moje se dijete gušilo, ali nikad se to ne priznaje da je od toga, i još x intervencija koje opisuju tipičan bolnički inducirani porod.
Zbog efikasnosti dripa ne treba omalovažavati prirodne trudove jer svako od njih ima svoj karakter i svoju svrhu.

----------


## deni123

imaš potpuno pravo i u . I ja da sam mogla birati radije bi prirodan porod pa makar i trajao duže, da sam do zadnjeg mogla biti u toplini svoga doma, da sam se mogla šetati, klečati, čučati, što sam htjela i onda pred kraj doći u bolnici. a ne ležati stalno na krevetu u hladnoj, sterilnoj rađaoni prikopčana na drip i ctg. Al eto sudbina je tako htjela kod mene, nije se moglo čekati da priroda obavi svoje jer je situacija bila kritična.

----------


## mikka

> Meni to nije postajo bas najjasnije a rodila sam cetvero djece. Ja sam se uvijek pitala jel to to ili nije i onda bi dosao jedan trenutak kad se vise nista nisam pitala jer sam imala posla koji mi nije dozvoljavao da sad ja tu dalje mozgam.


hahahaha, i ja sam se pitala  :lool:

----------


## Kaae

Ja sam lijepo, jos tamo negdje na pocetku trudnoce, a i vise puta naknadno, rekla i muzu i doktoru, a i douli, da ja jednostavno necu imati pojma kad trebam u bolnicu i da cu, ako me netko ne skupi i ne odvede, roditi doma.  :lool: 

I stvarno nisam imala pojma. Eventualno bih tamo negdje u tranziciji znala da je vrag odnio salu, ali tad sigurno ne bih vise nikamo isla. U tom trenutku sam vec stvarno bila preumorna za bilo sto drugo osim lezanja na boku, a kasnije na ledjima... i to vlastitim izborom, iako sam najstvarnije mislila da mi to nikad ne bi palo na pamet. 

One neke tzv. skolske primjere trudova od jedne minute, s razmakom od 4-5, kad se kao krece u bolnicu, taj film gledala nisam.

----------


## Majuška

> Al eto sudbina je tako htjela kod mene, nije se moglo čekati da priroda obavi svoje jer je situacija bila kritična.


e to me zanima
a tu će žene znati
koliko se sjećam iz knjiga - nije li bolje za majku i dijete da se obavi CR nego da se krene sa kaskadom intervencija (koje onda u velikom postotku i završe sa CR ali nakon distresa bebe)

----------


## Ayan

> Da, Dr. Rudman. Svi jako hvale doktore iz Vinogradske, i vjerujem da su dobri i dragi, ali na tecaju su ginekolozi bili dosta iskljucivi i sa stavom da nema preispitivanja i rasprave oko njihovih stavova.
> Isprika na off topicu


ja stvarno nisam stekla takav dojam, a bila sam tamo sveukupno tjedan dana, i upoznala većinu doktora. upravo bi rekla suprotno. možda je dr. ovo rekla iz nekog osobnog iskustva, ne znam što da velim, znam da je inače baš draga žena koja voli sve objasniti.

----------


## deni123

Majuška- neznam što bi ti rekla za CR, možda bi to i bila bolja opcija. Rekli su mi poslije, što nisi tražila da ideš na carski, to bi bilo bolje za dijete, pa su mi nabili osjećaj krivnje, kao da sam naštetila svome djetetu. S druge strane, valjda je i odgovornost liječnika, da oni sami sa svojim znanjem procjene što treba učiniti i što je najbolje za bebu. Al opet, znam za dva slučaja bliska meni, gdje su žene završile u komi nakon carskog. Pa nije ni to bezazleno, barem je to moje mišljenje. Ipak je to operacija za koju treba imati dobre indikacije.

----------


## apricot

> e to me zanima
> a tu će žene znati
> koliko se sjećam iz knjiga - nije li bolje za majku i dijete da se obavi CR nego da se krene sa kaskadom intervencija (koje onda u velikom postotku i završe sa CR ali nakon distresa bebe)


je, bolje je

----------


## Nitenaja

Moji trudovi u sva tri poroda traju po 20 sati,prvi 25 h,drugi 18 h,treci 20 h,moram reći da sam silno željel i treći porod kao drugi,trudovi odrađeni doma,došla u box i rodila za 1,5 h,bez rezanja i ičega a beba 5200g.Treći porod,nakon dugih sati trudova,sve u okružju doma,oni se ne pojačavaju ni skračuju razmak,dođem u rodilište samo otvorena 1 cm,mogla sam tako danima doma,i na carski,da ne velim da mi je beba imala ljubičastu glavicu u predjelu čela,grlić mi je pukao skroz,jednostavno hormoni nisu učinili kako treba,repriza prvog poroda,ne otvaranje nikako.
Stoga koliko god se navija za prirodni porod na temelju svojih iskustava meni je drip bio bolja opcija od carskog!

----------


## mikka

cr je bolji izbor od forsiranog vaginalnog poroda gdje se zenu satima dripa. mislim da je bila rijec o max 4 sata, ako se u to vrijeme potpomognuto dripom dijete ne rodi da je bolje ici na cr (in labor, non emergency cesarean)

ovo sto se ponekad dogada da je zena po 10 sati na dripu, muci se a nista se ne dogada to je u principu sadizam, ne znam kako bi to drugacije nazvala

a drip je ponekad isto koristan, da malo potakne stvari, pogotovo u losim uvjetima kakvi su cesto u nasim rodilistima

ali ne uvijek, svakom i nekriticki

----------


## LolaMo

Da, tako je. Zato ja nisam ni isla na drip, nego odmah na hladni carski. Prvo mi je bilo zao, ali nakon sto sam i sama o tome malo procitala, zakljucila sam da je tako i bolje

----------


## puntica

> Da, tako je. Zato ja nisam ni isla na drip, nego odmah na hladni carski. Prvo mi je bilo zao, ali nakon sto sam i sama o tome malo procitala, zakljucila sam da je tako i bolje


hladni carski  :Sad: 
zar je bilo nekih problema pa nisu mogli pričekati signal od djeteta da je spremno roditi se?

----------


## LolaMo

Puntica da..morala se dovrsit trudnoca..cekali smo maksimalno..do punih 39 tjedana..ja sam se nadala da cu biti bar malo otvorena pa da cemo moci inducirati porod..ali nazalost nisam bila..ni mrvicu..ja sam ipak htjela pokusati sa dripom..ali odgovorili su me od toga

----------


## leonisa

LolaMo, zbog dijabetesa?

----------


## LolaMo

> LolaMo, zbog dijabetesa?


Da

----------


## Amely

Koja dilema. Je li bolje da porod završi brzo, ali prebolno zbog dripa ili je bolje da traje satima, ali malo manje traumatično? Izgleda da ovisi kakve smo osobe za to izdržati.

----------


## Beti3

Amely, to ti je prvi porod?
Vjeruj mi, željet ćeš da brže završi. I nije prebolno zbog dripa. Boli i bez njega. Jedino bih rekla da s dripom duže traje svaki trud. Duže možda pola minute (možda i manje), ali uf...kako je dugo tih pola minute. 

Ali, može se. Može se izdržati ta bol, moći ćeš i ti. Pokušaj zamisliti kako te svaki trud približava kraju poroda. Što je jači trud, to će prije bol prestati. I beba se roditi. Prepusti se trudovima, diši iznad njih, probaj iskopčati razmišljanje, ako možeš, opusti se, i misli kao će to sve brzo prestati. A kraj svemu je tako divan - beba.

----------


## sirius

> Koja dilema. Je li bolje da porod završi brzo, ali prebolno zbog dripa ili je bolje da traje satima, ali malo manje traumatično? Izgleda da ovisi kakve smo osobe za to izdržati.


Bolje je da traje dulje bez indukcije i intervencije, nego kraće sa intervencijama. To nema veze kakve smo osobe, ako pitas sto je bolje za majku i dijete općenito , ako porod teče bez problema.

----------


## apricot

bol je doista zadnja stvar na koju bih pomislila pri opisivanju svoja dva poroda
nekako mi je to  bila sekundarna pojava

----------


## Vrijeska

kad god čitam ovakve teme samo mi suze krenu na oči, uhvati me tuga pregolema, i pomislim kako bih uvaženog doktora Podobnika tako rado tužila jer će me ta noćna mora pratiti cijeli život...
što je najgore, ja osjećam grižnju savjest jer mislim da sam sama kriva što sam dozvolila na inducirani prvi porod bez osnove
...mlad si, misliš se plaćaš dobrom doktoru, u dobrim si rukama, zna čovjek što radi...

bio je taj dan dežuran, a ja sam kod njega išla privatno na preglede pa je htio dovršiti porod u smjeni - samnom je bila još jedna ženska - ista priča, no ona je na kraju završila na carskom, a ja sam rodila nalijeganjem na trbuh, pupčana vrpca oko vrata, plavo-ljubičasto dijete.... na dripu od 13 do 21,30... od 17 do 21 sam se gubila i padala u nesvijest između trudova koji u biti nisu imali nikakvu pauzu između... vrištala sam toliko... a još mi je bilo neugodno jer je moj boks bio potpuno otvoren prema hodniku, nikakva zavjesa, ništa; gola, pokušavam se okrenuti s boka na bok, cijeli hodnik ima pogled na moje međunožje, a po hodniku se prešetavala neka babetina-primitivka-trudnica koja je stalno govorila da kaj se toliko derem... i na kraju sva sreća da je mm bio samnom i vidio da ce otkucaji srca smanjuju (tj. nije imao pojma da su to otkucaji bebinog srca, samo mu je bilo čudno nakon nekog vremena pa je pozvao sestru)... ajme... sve je u redu, ali mislim da dijete ipak ima posljedica od preuranjenog nasilnog poroda...

2. porod sam pročitala sve što sam mogla, isto čekala jače trudove, došla, molila da mi ne daju drip ako nema potrebe... nije bilo, prirodni trudovi - neusporedivo... naravno išla sam i kod drugog liječnika i u drugo rodilište...
3. porod kao i drugi

dakle moj glas ide ipak za "bez dripa"...

op. i s trećim su me toliko boljele kontrakcije prilikom dojenja da sam tada uzimala tablete protiv bolova, što s prvim nisam; s drugim sam izdržavala, no s trećim ipak nisam bila toliko snažna... nisam znala za taj podatak da kontrakcije jače bole nakon više poroda - eto ja, dakle, to potvrđujem

----------


## marta

Mene nisu bolile vise. Zapravo nakon prvog poroda nista, nakon drugog i treceg nesto malo, nakon cetvrtog ih se uopce ne sjecam.

----------


## Kaae

Ne bih nikada mijenjala sve one silne sate prirodnih trudova za kraci porod, a uz drip. Steta sto sam ga trebala tih zadnjih dva sata, ali, izmedju ostalog, stvarno su mi se vec i baterije opako pocele trositi. Bol me uopce nije smetala. Ma nije je bas nesto ni bilo, zapravo.

----------


## flopica

moja primarna misao vezana za porod je bol
misli o tome kako će sve biti gotovo i kao će završiti nečim divnim do mog mozga uopće nisu dopirale
to mi se zapravo činilo nevjerojatnim i to oba puta

jedina misao je bila kako se maknuti s tog mjesta na kojem me sve boli

----------


## mikka

ja sam na trecem umirala od bolova, ali proslo je  :Grin: , cim se rodila glava odahnula sam jer je najgore gotovo  :lool: . drip nakon prvog poroda nije dolazio u obzir.

stezanje maternice me nije bolilo ni nakon jednog poroda.

----------

